# cannot access website



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2011)

hello ppl.
i am unable to access a certain website.

alpha.astroempires.com/
astroempires.com/
forum.astroempires.com/

these guys had a massive ddos attack last week, so they installed something to block it off.
the site is up now, and everyone can use it, except me. i can still access it using proxies, like ninjacloak.(but it is severely crippled)

i talked with them, and they confirmed that they were not blocking my ip from their end, and advised me to do this :

If you're experiencing difficulties accessing our game servers, it could be because your ISP is blocking our IPs or you are being blocked by our DDoS proxy. It could also that your IPS hasn't updated their DNS, but this is more remote since enough days have passed for them to update properly.
Here's a few suggestions on how to try and overcome this:
- Reset your internet connection (modem/router) to try and force it to update the DNS information.
- Update your browser to the latest version or try using a different browser.
- Check your computer for spyware/malware and clean it. You can use free tools such as SpyBot, AdAware or Microsoft Security Essentials.

1. how to reset net connection?
i did ipconfig/flushdns
2.used all the latest browsers
3. im almost sure i have no malware/spyware

i have used the site for 2 years now, and nothing like this has ever happened before.

im using airtel broadband 1mbps unlimited plan.
tried it on :
windows vista, mozilla 4,opera 11, google chrome
ubuntu 10.10 maverick, mozilla 3.6, opera 11, midori, epiphany

nothing works. please help me out. this is one of my fav mmo's. i've already put in a good amount of effort into this, and i wouldnt like it to be all gone.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

I think resetting means removing the plugs of LAN from your PC switching off modem ans starting it again. Or reinstalling OS is simplest solution for me.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2011)

as i said before, i've tried it on linux too, it does not work

wow, that seems kinda "nuke the site from orbit"
well, desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

bumping the topic. any networking gurus here?


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

How are you connected to the net..?


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

Change your DNS servers.

Use the following:

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Change your DNS servers.
> 
> Use the following:
> 
> ...


will that work?
i ran ipconfig, and it shows them as :
202.56.215.54
202.56.215.55
i'll try changing the dns



asingh said:


> How are you connected to the net..?


airtel broadband, by an external modem. no proxy, but i am able to connect to the site by proxy

all other sites open. ALL.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> will that work?
> i ran ipconfig, and it shows them as :
> 202.56.215.54
> 202.56.215.55
> i'll try changing the dns


yup, changing the DNS servers should work. Change in the modem's settings page: *192.168.1.1/ if you use PPPoE mode.

Otherwise, if you use Bridged mode (dial from the computer), change the nameservers in */etc/resolv.conf*


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, changing the DNS servers should work. Change in the modem's settings page: *192.168.1.1/ if you use PPPoE mode.
> 
> Otherwise, if you use Bridged mode (dial from the computer), change the nameservers in */etc/resolv.conf*



eh, how to do it (bridged) in windows. i dont wanna boot up linux(will it fix for windows too, if i do it in linux? i got dual boot).


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> eh, how to do it (bridged) in windows. i dont wanna boot up linux(will it fix for windows too, if i do it in linux? i got dual boot).


How to Change Your DNS Settings


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

used 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1.
it didnt change via browser, so i changed it thru network connections
no luck. i'll try the other setting.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> used 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1.
> it didnt change via browser, so i changed it thru network connections
> no luck. i'll try the other setting.


well, answer me.

How do you connect to the internet?

1) I switch on the modem and it automatically connects.

2) I switch on the modem and then "dial" from the computer.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> well, answer me.
> 
> How do you connect to the internet?
> 
> ...




1. it connects automatically. "always-on".

i really appreciate u helping me out


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> 1. it connects automatically. "always-on".
> 
> i really appreciate u helping me out


Then only changing from *192.168.1.1/ will work.

Open the page, log in and then enter this: *192.168.1.1/index.html or *192.168.1.1/main.html

This should reveal some advance settings.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

yes, i did that. both in the network settings and modem page.
VPI/VCI 	1/32      VLAN Mux 	Off 	Con. ID 	1 	
Category 	UBR 	
Service 	pppoe_32_1
Interface 	ppp_0_1_32_1
Protocol 	PPPoE 	
Igmp 	Disabled 	QoS 	Disabled      State 	Enabled             Status 	UP
IPv4 Address 122.177.207.130


Board ID: 	96338L-2M-8M
Software Version: 	3.12L.01.A2pB023k.d20k_rc2
Bootloader (CFE) Version: 	1.0.37-12.1
Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):	1021
Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):	6144
LAN IPv4 Address: 	192.168.1.1
Default Gateway: 	122.176.127.2
Primary DNS Server: 	4.2.2.2
Secondary DNS Server: 	4.2.2.1

using beetel 110bx1

doesnt work


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

ok, just try switching the modem off and then on.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

The connection has timed out
          The server at alpha.astroempires.com is taking too long to respond.

no luck


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 5, 2011)

Use
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220 (Open DNS)

instead of 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1.

& also try 8.8.8.8 (Google DNS)


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Use
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220 (Open DNS)
> 
> ...



the above ones did not work(208....)

what abt the secondary dns for google?


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> the above ones did not work(208....)
> 
> what abt the secondary dns for google?


lol, I actually use all three of them.

Primary: 4.2.2.2
Secondary: 208.67.222.222
2nd Secondary : 8.8.8.8

Honestly, this is most likely to be a DNS problem. The websites which you mentioned are loading fine for me.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, I actually use all three of them.
> 
> Primary: 4.2.2.2
> Secondary: 208.67.222.222
> ...



yes, everyone's playing. im the only one left out.
how do i put the 2nd secondary?


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> yes, everyone's playing. im the only one left out.
> how do i put the 2nd secondary?


you can't if your modem doesn't give you the option. In Linux, you can add as many nameservers you want in resolv.conf.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> you can't if your modem doesn't give you the option. In Linux, you can add as many nameservers you want in resolv.conf.



did it, got to the advanced options in the windows network connections, and put the 3rd one.

aaarghh!!! still nothing. im gonna sue airtel.

i even tried flushing the dns


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 9, 2011)

atulhost said:


> Most of the gameservers are private ones, I suspect that may be reason you could not access it.



how would a server being private/public affect whether i could access it or not?
i was able to do it before, and people are doing it right now, so why not me?
and i talked with them, they said that it wasnt a problem on their end.


----------



## Joker (Mar 10, 2011)

the only thing i can say is..airtel is dumb??

this problem is weird. absolutey weird. 95% of the time it is a DNS issue. but this time airtel is dumb, i guess.


----------



## dasiydee (Mar 25, 2011)

*hi*

I think resetting means removing the plugs of LAN from your PC switching off modem ans starting it again.


----------



## girish80 (May 8, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> hello ppl.
> i am unable to access a certain website.
> 
> alpha.astroempires.com/
> ...




Hi,

I am facing a similar issue here. I can connect through my phone browser using the airtel internet but when I use my phone modem I am unable to connect to the Astro Empires - Free MMO Space Strategy Browser Game website.

Just an addition: I can access the www.astroempires.com website through my phone browser using the same airtel connection but when I use my phone as a modem I can't access the website!! Strange.


HELP!!


----------



## jon5225 (Jul 13, 2011)

girish80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing a similar issue here. I can connect through my phone browser using the airtel internet but when I use my phone modem I am unable to connect to the Astro Empires - Free MMO Space Strategy Browser Game website.
> 
> ...



I think your problem has to do with your DNS settings.  Have you double checked them?


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 13, 2011)

god, you bumped a zombie thread for this?

and NO, its not a dns problem. i have tried all dns servers on this planet, and its still not available.
READ THE FREAKING POSTS ABOVE BEFORE YOU POST A DUMBA$$ COMMENT.

this thread is gonna be locked, as no solution has been found, and no solution is likely to be found until a$$h**e isp's like failtel exist

/rant

/lock


----------

